# Guys with smaller wrists (6"-6.5") - What is your cut off size?



## righton (Jan 13, 2015)

So I thought this thread would be useful to us guys with smaller wrists.
I know there's no rule, and I have seen thin guys with massive size watches anyway, but out of curiosity, what is your cut off?
Now I do get that it depends on the lugs, how bulky the watch is, etc. But what is the biggest size you currently own? Or see yourself ever owning?

Personally I plan on buying the Rolex Submariner no date.
A little on the big side with the lugs, and a 40MM Dial, but I think I can work with it. I love the watch too much to let it stop me.

How about you?


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (Sep 22, 2014)

I have 6.5 inch wrists. 38-40mm is the sweet spot I think. I've got a 41.5 AT which at times i think is slightly on the large side. Wish they have just made a 40mm version.


----------



## righton (Jan 13, 2015)

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> I have 6.5 inch wrists. 38-40mm is the sweet spot I think. I've got a 41.5 AT which at times i think is slightly on the large side. Wish they have just made a 40mm version.


Don't they make the AT at 39mm? Not sure if I am imagining this but I am pretty sure they do..


----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

I probably wouldn't go above 40 mm on my 6.5 in wrist and prefer 37-38 mm. Also want a Sub some day, but worry about the size, especially on the Sub C.

Here's the 37-38 mm sweet spot:


----------



## righton (Jan 13, 2015)

Bronte said:


> I probably wouldn't go above 40 mm on my 6.5 in wrist and prefer 37-38 mm. Also want a Sub some day, but worry about the size, especially on the Sub C.
> 
> Here's the 37-38 mm sweet spot:


Looks amazing.
Thing is they don't make sport model rolexes under 40mm, and I absolutely love them!! Can't not own the sub. have the same worry as you though.


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (Sep 22, 2014)

righton said:


> Don't they make the AT at 39mm? Not sure if I am imagining this but I am pretty sure they do..


41.5 and 38.5. At times I feel the 38.5 would have been a better option for my wrist, no point in flipping the one I have for the smaller one and taking a financial hit over 3 mm. Just a lesson learnt. A single 40mm size might have made everyone happy.


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Speedy is my largest at 42, and I don't think I can go any larger. 40 is my sweet spot. SubC does wear large, but it looks and feels ok on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Seaswirl said:


> Speedy is my largest at 42, and I don't think I can go any larger. 40 is my sweet spot. SubC does wear large, but it looks and feels ok on my 6.5" wrist.


6.5" wrist, wearing a Speedie now. It's really more like a 40mm watch though, the 42mm measure is because of the asymmetrical case that makes its horizontal width longer than its vertical (and obviously vertical is what matters more for wrist size).

The more telling measure is usually lug to lug, 48mm is the max for me.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

righton said:


> So I thought this thread would be useful to us guys with smaller wrists.
> I know there's no rule, and I have seen thin guys with massive size watches anyway, but out of curiosity, what is your cut off?
> Now I do get that it depends on the lugs, how bulky the watch is, etc. But what is the biggest size you currently own? Or see yourself ever owning?
> 
> ...


16610? Their lug is not that long at all, in face the spring bar is so close to the case a lot of thicker nato/leather band will not fit into the sub's case.

You will be fine with the Sub, it's more like a 39.5 than a real 40, the bezel is actually wider than the case.(Which makes the bezel much more tactile and useful)

My wrist is just below 7" and it fits fine, the supercase on the otherhand wears bigger/bulkier.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

I have 6.75-ish" wrists, which is still annoyingly slender, but a sub looks perfectly good on my wrists -- maybe even just a tad small for something with a design that otherwise feels a little chunky. I'm pretty confident that a sub would look just fine on anyone down to 6".


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Although my chunky 6.75" wrist doesn't fall within you specified range I wear whatever I can get away with (and often can't sensibly wear)


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

To the OP: I really don't think it is about wrist size, but rather about wrist shape. Mine are thin (6.6 inches) but rather flat. I wear a Seiko BFK (50mm L2L, 42mm+ diameter) with no problem. My seiko SKA511 on the other hand is slightly too big for me L2L 52mm and diameter 45mm (off the top of my head those last two measurements). Good luck,


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

A little six-incher here, and my wrists too. 

I think / hope I get away with the 42mm Speedy Pro, but as others have mentioned it doesn't wear that large.


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

Harpo said:


> To the OP: I really don't think it is about wrist size, but rather about wrist shape. Mine are thin (6.6 inches) but rather flat. I wear a Seiko BFK (50mm L2L, 42mm+ diameter) with no problem. My seiko SKA511 on the other hand is slightly too big for me L2L 52mm and diameter 45mm (off the top of my head those last two measurements). Good luck,


Agreed. The watch plays it's part too. My 41.5mm (?) Mako looks ok on my 6 inch wrist because of the bezel but any watch beyond 38mm without a bezel just won't work.


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

My largest at the moment is a 42 mm Steinhart, which wears a little smaller due to being a diver. I see my maximum being 50 mm lug to lug, the diameter of the dial doesn't really matter much to me as long as it doesn't cover my whole wrist. I have flat wrists too, so that helps.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I like to keep the maximum lug to lug length at 46mm or less. The case diameter doesn't matter so much, but usually that means 40mm or less depending on lug design. The Seiko Monster for example at 42mm was ok with its short lugs.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Biggest I have is 42 but it wears smaller. Have a 41mm which wears larger. I wouldn't go bigger than that unless it's a novelty watch. 38-40 is the sweet spot for me


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

I am more concerned about lug to lug and never try to go beyond 41mm for a dress watch.

49mm lug to lug eg. Casio









I'll make an exception for the Seiko Sumo









41mm dress watch









Smallest dress watch I have worn at one point or another


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

42 is my max, but prefer 40. However my most comfortable watch is a 41mm smp. This is my largest and think it fits pretty well


----------



## sakebomb (Jan 7, 2015)

6.5" wrist. 
Rolex sub 40mm
Breitling 43.5 mm
Skx007 42mm


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm a 6.5", and my max size is 42 mm. That's also pretty much my favorite size.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

londonflash said:


> A little six-incher here, and my wrists too.
> 
> I think / hope I get away with the 42mm Speedy Pro, but as others have mentioned it doesn't wear that large.


Geez, thought I'm at 6.25", but I'm actually just under 6". Disappointing. Now back to my wrists. :-d Good joke. Just joking, was talking about my wrist.

The watch below has ~46mm width, ~45mm bracelet-to-bracelet internally, and ~54m lug-to-lug externally. It fits not bad internally because it has curved lugs. So curved lugs help for small wrist.

The sizing is a bit loose because my hand goes numb if it's too tight.

As for how it looks, it probably looks too big for many, but as long as I like it okay, that's what counts?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

I've got a 6.5" wrist and have set my upper limit by lug-to-lug 50mm. This is the width of my wrist and IMO lugs that over-hang just don't look right. I started off with midsize seiko diver SKX013 at 38mm wide and 45mm lug-to-lug.









But once I found it's bigger brother the SKX007 at 42mm wide and 47mm lug-to-lug the Midsize diver seemed small, so I sold it.









I thought the 007 was my maximum but then I tried a Seiko 6105-8110 which, quite frankly is huge but has no real lugs at 48mm lug-to-lug. Actually it is a little big but I still like it.









Lastly I tried on (my hopefully next purchase) a Tudor Black Bay which at 41mm wide but 50mm lug-to-lug looked way too big on my wrist with it's bracelet but looks right on leather.


----------



## Henry S (Dec 26, 2013)

Mine are about 6.75", and a 42mm diver or my Speedie look fine; I prefer dress watches under 40.


----------



## WindMe (May 1, 2014)

I wear 44mm Panerai and Sinn UX without issue on my 6.5" wrist.



















Can also field the Tudor without it feeling too large. Especially compared to the Panerai.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

6.5 inch flat wrist. My largest is a Helberg CH6 Bronze at 45.5mm and 50.5mm lug to lug, which I wear with no overhang or concern whatsoever.


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

No size measurement, but putting the watch on, getting the bracelet sized and then making sure that the lugs & bracelet flow around the wrist on both sides, with neither the bracelet falling down sharply or coming off too flat from the case. It's important to me that the watch looks at home on the wrist.

With my small wrists, I never even considered a watch over 42mm, but due to a relatively flat wrist, no watch that size was ever problematic.

After several 42mm watches and a 40mm watch, I would now say that my ideal case diameter is somewhere between 36 and 39mm. 34 really looks too small, and >40mm looks to prominent to be considered 'part of me'. A couple years ago, exaggerated wrist presence would probably have been a bonus  now I don't want to 'mind the watch' all day.

I also like a light watch more than a heavy watch, ruling out a lot of precious metals.









I am not quite sure how to deal with watches that have small bezels (therefore larger dials) like the JLC MUT Moon, it just looks too large, even though it is not.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I've got a 6.25" wrist, but it's very flat. My sweet spot is my 42mm Planet Ocean, but I think I can pull off something a little larger. 45mm Planet Ocean looked good on my wrist according to my wife.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

My wrists are 6.5 inch.

Smallest watch I have is my Dad's 33mm 1960's Wyler Incaflex. I've gotten used to slightly larger sizes, especially where vintage watches are concerned. Therefore, most, if not all, of my vintages are 34mm-36mm in diameter. They're all dress watches. 
The largest I'll go is 42mm, but then it has to be a sports watch. A 42mm Omega planet Ocean looks okay on my wrist, but I think a 41.5mm Omega AquaTerra doesn't.

I recently got a vintage Submariner 5513 and it sits very nicely;










I have tried on the current SubmarinerC, but I'm not a fan. It may be 40mm in diameter, but it did feel larger to me.

However, I do have a 44mm Hamilton Khaki Officer's Mechanical, for those days when I want to wear something big and ridiculous.









(Picture taken from my review, hence the staged aspect of it.)

These days, the sweet spot for me is say, 35-38mm for dress pieces and 40-42mm for dive watches or chronographs. However, if I ever got a vintage-style pilot's watch, I'd probably go 44mm, to go closer to the WWII sizing. Although, I do like a plain 44mm Panerai Luminor Marina, but I'm not sure if I'd ever get one.

Lug shape does play a part in how well a watch will fit on a small wrist. However, all the watches that I've tended to like seem to have straight lugs.


----------



## steadywaters (Jan 21, 2015)

Tiny 6.25" wrist here. I wouldn't wear anything over 42mm. And if it was 42mm, I would only go for something with a big bezel so that the watch doesn't look oversized. I have a 38.5mm Aqua Terra and I think it is the perfect size.


----------



## psbero (Sep 26, 2014)

Long time lurker, my first post -
I've got 6.5" "round" wrists, and my sweet spot range is 38-42mm with a lug-to-lug of under 50mm


----------



## TimeSaver (Mar 8, 2012)

My divers are 42 mm, but my preference sits at the 38 mm for the rest of my pieces. The point of lug to lug dimension being the key factor is right on target. My wrist is likely a tad over 6", but at least my sister-in-law has already laid claim to some of my watches when I kick the bucket. She's been eyeing my watches a little too intensely lately, so I may have to start sleeping with one eye open.

It's nice to know that there is a fraternity of other small wristed members...I no longer feel so alone. Regardless, it still really limits the selection of watches I'd like to be able to wear.


----------



## Kenng (Jun 9, 2014)

My wrists are 6.5 round. Sub at 40mm with short lugs is a good fit. The Tudor BB even through at only 1mm bigger with it longer lugs overhang my wrists a little. The diameter of the watch is one factor but the lugs are another important thing to consider. Best bet would be to go and try on any watch before buying regardless of size.


----------



## Ring (Sep 12, 2009)

I used to think my neighbor was just really cheap ..... he just can't reach his wallet.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Best rule, whatever fits. Watches wear different due to case, lug design.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Re- WindMe's reply.
Nice collection. That Panerai looks surprisingly wearable, must be the short lugs. The Tudor even more so, I notice you've got it on the leather.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

I hear ya.
But how do you know what fits. Sometimes I wish there was somewhere like minded watch nuts could meet (In South West England) to try on each other's collections.


little big feather said:


> Best rule, whatever fits. Watches wear different due to case, lug design.


----------



## FrozenTime (Dec 21, 2014)

6,5"
It all depends on design, currently between 37 and 46 mm

47 x 37 mm









43 mm









40 mm


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, my wrist is just a bit over 6.5" and my cutoff is generally 40mm. I will not order anything bigger than that. That being said, I have a couple of watches over that size (a 41 and a 41.5). If it is at, or over, 40 I will definitely think about it and get a few second opinions. I will say that the sub you are considering seemed too big for me.

My preferred size is about 36 -38.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

6.5" wrist here. Perfect size for me is ~36mm depending on how the watch wears. Largest watch I own is 37mm and smallest is 34mm. I'd go up to 40mm if the watch wears a little small but that is my limit.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

38mm is my limit and when you add in that I only buy screw down crowns it narrows my choices considerably.


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a 6" wrist and my limit is probably Seiko Monster (42mm with stubby lugs). Other than that I usually go with 40mm or less, with 38-39mm being the sweet spot.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

My wrist is about 6.75", but it is very square and is probably the same distance across the top as most guys with a 6.5" wrist. My collection ranges from 34mm (vintage dress watch) to 40mm (Damasko DA36). I now set my limit at 38mm in general, but I like how certain 40mm watches wear on my wrist (older Rolex Subs (16610) and GMT's (16710), this Damasko, etc). I find that lug length, case shape, and dial size also greatly affect how a watch wears. I sold my 37mm Stowa Partitio because I thought it wore too big for what it was, but the 40mm DA36 looks perfect to me on my wrist. Always try watches on if you can before you buy because the dimensions can't really tell you how it will wear.

Here are some reference pictures of mine from big to small. I think I do a decent job with the focal length in my photos (many times the watch looks larger on the wrist than it really is when the focal length is not set correctly). Happy scrolling 

42mm Wenger 70845 (first decent watch, sold due to size)









40mm Damasko DA36

















39mm Archimede Pilot M (Sold because I thought it wore a tiny bit too large. I am very sensitive to a watch wearing too large)

















38.5mm Sinn 556i (Perfect tool watch size for my wrist, imo. I sold it because I just couldn't stand the lack of arabic numerals on a pilot watch)

















38mm Seiko Silverwave (38mm bezel as well)









38mm Seiko SKX013 (36mm bezel)









37mm Stowa Partitio (Sold because the large dial and long lugs made the watch look too large for my taste)









36mm Seiko SNA090P









34mm Tudor Prince Oysterdate


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 6.4 wrists and it is slightly under 50mm on my flat wrist. My sweet spot is around 38-40 but lug to lug length and bezel and dial ratio play a role too. I really try to avoid watches greater than 48mm lug to lug but have rocked a Pam104 for a while with lug to lug size of about 52mm (a chunky strap helped reduce the lug over hang).

my current watches range from a 36mm vintage JLC, to a explorer II at 42mm (~48.5 lug to lug) max.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

My wrist is 6.5, and I think 40-42mm is the largest I would feel most comfortable with for myself. This is the largest watch I have (Citizen BL5250-02L), which is a 43mm case and about 48.75 lug to lug


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually, sorry, this is the largest watch I have. I got this using a gift certificate so I can wear it when I'm doing yard work, etc; but since it's still winter I have not really worn it yet and forgot about it. But anyway, just to give an idea of size vs the Citizen, this one is 52.25 (Casio AQS810W-1ASC)


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

GlennO said:


> I like to keep the maximum lug to lug length at 46mm or less. The case diameter doesn't matter so much, but usually that means 40mm or less depending on lug design. The Seiko Monster for example at 42mm was ok with its short lugs.


You should check out the Huldra: 46 L2L, you might like it.


----------



## nicedream (Jun 11, 2010)

My wrists are ~6.25 inches, and I like to keep my watches in the 36mm-38mm range. But as many people have said, the lug-to-lug measurement is more important. I had a G. Gerlach p.24 that was 40mm, but was not too big due to the very short lugs. (The 14mm thickness is what made me sell it).

Anything over 40mm and I move on. There's a small chance a watch that big would look ok and be comfortable, but unless I can try it on in person, it's probably not worth the hassle.


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

6.5" wrist here. I've been trending toward smaller watches as my collecting career has evolved. Typically, 38-40mm is the sweet spot width wise, no bigger than 42mm (like my Speedmaster). What I feel is especially important is the lug tip to lug tip measurement which I really try and keep to 48mm or less. I recently bought a 38.5mm Aqua Terra "Skyfall" and it is absolutely sublime. Perfect for my wrist in every way. I've owned up to 44mm watches but have come to realize they look ridiculous on a guy my size. A lot of people would argue that a small wristed guy can wear 44-46mm watches no problem but I stand by my statement. You should have no problem wearing a 40mm (with 48mm lug to lug) Submariner, especially if it is the previous generation as they made the new Sub C's chunky and they appear to wear bigger. I can still pull off wearing my 116610LN no problem though.


----------



## bigkeeko (Oct 15, 2013)

This thread has cheered me up. I thought I had a skinny wrist at 7 and 1/4. I had doubts over larger watches but having tried a Daytona on in an AD I found it almost feminine.


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

bigkeeko said:


> This thread has cheered me up. I thought I had a skinny wrist at 7 and 1/4. I had doubts over larger watches but having tried a Daytona on in an AD I found it almost feminine.


Me too. My 7.25 inch wrist seem skinny to me but I'm also 6'4" tall so I think that just makes me seem slimmer.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

It really depends. I don't have an exact measurement but my wrists are tiny. But my best fitting watches are in 40mm - 41mm. I had a 42mm Citizen Grand Classic that I returned that was a little too big so I think 42mm is my limit. I am sure I can probably wear other 42's but I probably won't risk it.

My 46mm Moto 360 smart watch actually looks great on my tiny wrists but the design is different with a pretty large 22mm strap vs the normal sized straps. So it all depends on the style really.

Edit. I just measured my wrists and they are just under 6.25. I wouldn't worry about too big. I would worry about it being too small if anything else. Watches are like sunglasses, if it's not large like aviators, it looks ridiculous even though small sunglasses cover your eyes fine. 

Like clothing, if you can carry it, do it. If you can carry a larger size, go for it.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

righton said:


> So I thought this thread would be useful to us guys with smaller wrists.
> I know there's no rule, and I have seen thin guys with massive size watches anyway, but out of curiosity, what is your cut off?
> Now I do get that it depends on the lugs, how bulky the watch is, etc. But what is the biggest size you currently own? Or see yourself ever owning?
> 
> ...


what would be helpful is "searching" before posting....


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

just in case you guys wondering what a sub looks like on 6" wrist. This is not a rolex, for sure. It's an invicta that I mod.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

I think there are a few factors that come into the equation, lugs play a part but also how the strap sits and wrist shape.

40mm, 42mm & 2x 48mm in order below.

I don't mind the 48's, but I concede they are a little big for my wrist. For me 40-42mm seems best, but would stretch to 44mm for the right watch.


----------



## LadyTime (Jan 25, 2015)

As seen by my login name, I'm a girl...

I have a 5.75" wrist.

Anything bigger than 41mm and it's like a pendulum on a grandfather clock! I try to find diver watches that are 36-38mm...almost impossible! I need a beater that I can work with, that can also wear with a dress...


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

LadyTime said:


> As seen by my login name, I'm a girl...
> 
> I have a 5.75" wrist.
> 
> Anything bigger than 41mm and it's like a pendulum on a grandfather clock! I try to find diver watches that are 36-38mm...almost impossible! I need a beater that I can work with, that can also wear with a dress...


Tried vintage? My Zodiac Sea Wolf is 34mm.

Seiko, Rolex and Tudor do divers in 'boys' sizes of 36-38mm. Tudor Minisubs are a bargain and go for under $1000.


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm 5'5" and 110lbs. I have no idea how big my wrists are, but my LeLocle fits perfectly at 39mm.

I also own this watch.










It's 45mm and that's about as much as my wrist can handle.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

6.3" flat wrist. Sweet spot = 40 / 41mm, 48mm L2L.
At a stretch I can pull off a 42 if the L2L < 49.


----------



## Bodhi6 (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a tad smaller than 6.5" wrists. My size limit actually has grown since getting into watches, although I still think 42mm is about the upper limit, and usually that is only diver style watches. My ideal size for most other styles is 38-40mm. I have a Sinn 556i which to me is the prototypical size for my wrist.


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jan 29, 2011)

I have 6.5" wrists

I'm ok with wearing 34mm vintage pieces, and some 40mm pieces (if the lugs aren't large), but my "sweet spot is 36-39mm (I wear dress watches)

My youth was spent wearing 42mm submariner homages


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

CRAZYBUBBA said:


> I have 6.5" wrists
> 
> I'm ok with wearing 34mm vintage pieces, and some 40mm pieces (if the lugs aren't large), but my "sweet spot is 36-39mm (I wear dress watches)
> 
> My youth was spent wearing 42mm submariner homages


Agreed. I would add 48mm Lug to Lug.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

CRAZYBUBBA said:


> I have 6.5" wrists
> 
> I'm ok with wearing 34mm vintage pieces, and some 40mm pieces (if the lugs aren't large), but my "sweet spot is 36-39mm (I wear dress watches)
> 
> My youth was spent wearing 42mm submariner homages


Agreed. I would add 48mm Lug to Lug.


----------



## carlosTHEsecond (May 19, 2018)

CRAZYBUBBA said:


> I have 6.5" wrists
> 
> I'm ok with wearing 34mm vintage pieces, and some 40mm pieces (if the lugs aren't large), but my "sweet spot is 36-39mm (I wear dress watches)
> 
> My youth was spent wearing 42mm submariner homages


I used to do the 42mm chronos too. Now 40mm is my cut off.


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

40mm


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Then, of course, you see a 41mm watch that you really love and think, well, its just one millimeter.


----------



## PenguinParlor (Jun 7, 2018)

What Citizen model is this? It is gorgeous!


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

PenguinParlor said:


> What Citizen model is this? It is gorgeous!


Same question. It is cool.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

PenguinParlor said:


> What Citizen model is this? It is gorgeous!


Same question. It is cool.


----------



## Pubcrawler (May 21, 2011)

6.5" wrist, and I don't go higher than 38mm. But, I have a round wrist. With a flat wrist, some can go with a much larger size.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Maybe I am just fixated on them now, but the lugs seem to have more of an effect on the way I view the size of a watch on my wrist.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

NO real cut off size...if i like it, i like it.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

NO real cut off size...if i like it, i like it.
View attachment 13208193


----------



## detman (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm trying to figure that out. I have 6.25 in wrists and just bought a 47mm lug to lug Timex. Thinking that should be fine but also close to my limit.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

chuasam said:


> NO real cut off size...if i like it, i like it.
> View attachment 13208193


Nice!


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

chuasam said:


> NO real cut off size...if i like it, i like it.
> View attachment 13208193


Nice!


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

non diver: <= 36mm | diver: <= 40mm | l2l <= 48mm

Exception: my square G-Shock


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

double post


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

detman said:


> I'm trying to figure that out. I have 6.25 in wrists and just bought a 47mm lug to lug Timex. Thinking that should be fine but also close to my limit.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


That will be a good test. I think you are right - it should work fine.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

TodaysTime said:


> Then, of course, you see a 41mm watch that you really love and think, well, its just one millimeter.


So true, this is exactly what happened to me when I found the Seiko SBDC053. My cut off is 42mm and under 50mm lug to lug, but the Seiko is 42.5mm...but it's just .5mm:-d;-)


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

6 1/2” wrist - My preferred size is 40-41mm and under 50mm lug to lug. 

Seiko SBDC053 is the exception because Seiko rarely makes divers smaller than 44/45mm and I REALLY want a Seiko Diver.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

6.5" wrist, 34...40mm is my sweet spot, but there are exceptions. My Seiko Turtle gets as much wear as any other watch in my collection.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

6.5 inch wrist, generally 40mm but can be bigger on certain watches up to around 42mm or so . . .


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

JaseRicco said:


> So true, this is exactly what happened to me when I found the Seiko SBDC053. My cut off is 42mm and under 50mm lug to lug, but the Seiko is 42.5mm...but it's just .5mm:-d;-)


What's 1/2mm amongst friends?

The 053 is a nice diver. Seiko makes some great watches. I have the 007, but I wished they made more divers in smaller sizes.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

6.25" flat wrist. I like my watches with sports bezels at 40mm diameter and 47mm L2L (hello five digit Rolex!). Dress pieces at 37mm diameter and under. Classic sizes only for me.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

TodaysTime said:


> What's 1/2mm amongst friends?
> 
> The 053 is a nice diver. Seiko makes some great watches. I have the 007, but I wished they made more divers in smaller sizes.


I do too, would be nice to see some 40/41mm divers like some others; Sinn 104(more of a hybrid than a divers, but still) and the Oris Sixty-Five, or I guess I could go with the Seiko SLA017 for 3k lol.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Mark355 said:


> 6.25" flat wrist. I like my watches with sports bezels at 40mm diameter and 47mm L2L (hello five digit Rolex!). Dress pieces at 37mm diameter and under. Classic sizes only for me.


I have a Seiko Sarb 033 which looks very similar to your GS, although I think the Sarb is smaller. It is the perfect size for me and is the best fitting watch I have.

I have always liked the Explorer too, but never tried one on.


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

6.5" wrist. 48mm lug-2-lug max. 36-40mm case is my typical range. Generally 36-39 for fixed/thin bezels, 38-40 for thicker bezels (divers, external tachymeter). Willing to consider 41 on something with a thicker bezel and relatively small dial.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

JaseRicco said:


> I do too, would be nice to see some 40/41mm divers like some others; Sinn 104(more of a hybrid than a divers, but still) and the Oris Sixty-Five, or I guess I could go with the Seiko SLA017 for 3k lol.


Fortunately, there is a slow movement towards more smaller divers, etc. The choices seem narrow right now, but they should keep expanding.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

JaseRicco said:


> I do too, would be nice to see some 40/41mm divers like some others; Sinn 104(more of a hybrid than a divers, but still) and the Oris Sixty-Five, or I guess I could go with the Seiko SLA017 for 3k lol.


I am editing to delete a double post.


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

6 1/3 - 48mm lug to lug. I do like to stay under 46mm lug to lug though as it proportionally looks better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

6.25" 45mm is my cut off. I have flat wrists so larger watches don't look terrible. Being said, it has to have short lugs. I cannot wear anything over 42mm if it has long lugs. I look like a clown.


----------



## eleivient9 (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a 6.5" wrist and currently I wont go bigger than 42mm. But as others have mentioned it defiantly depends on the watch. I recently tried on a Longines Hydroconquest (41mm) and it felt too big.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

TodaysTime said:


> ...The choices seem narrow right now, but they should keep expanding.


For the sake of us small-wristers let's hope so.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

This thread is making me realize how many watches I miss out on as options. I guess that, given how many watches are out there, it is not that big of deal except when you come across that perfect watch and it is simply too big. That is a bummer.


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

6 1/4, flat wrist. I'd say 40mm diameter max and 50mm lug-to-lug height max.


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

MX793 said:


> 6.5" wrist. 48mm lug-2-lug max. 36-40mm case is my typical range. Generally 36-39 for fixed/thin bezels, 38-40 for thicker bezels (divers, external tachymeter). Willing to consider 41 on something with a thicker bezel and relatively small dial.


Almost the same here. 
6.5 wrist. 
L2L has to be 48mm or less. 
Less than 39mm for thin bezel watches and up to 41mm for watches with diver/gmt/tachymeter. 
Made two exceptions, one for the Seiko Turtle that is over 44mm but the bezel is about 40mm and L2L is still 48mm, and for the 42mm Speedy (but most of the time I wear it on leather because I think it wears larger on the bracelet).


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

44mm doesn't look too bad. Up to 50mm lug to lug probably for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

6.3" - anything with a dial over 40mm and lug-to-lug greater than 47mm is probably a no. There are some exceptions - my Ball Fireman Racer is 49mm L2L, but the dial is relatively small for a 40mm watch and the lugs curve below the level of the caseback and hug my wrists well.


----------



## purples (Dec 11, 2015)

Wrist size likely 6"-6.25". My absolute limit is 48mm lug-to-lug, so if the lugs are short, then up to 44mm dial is still doable, however I feel like smaller dial sizes somewhere around 40mm are usually a better fit.


----------



## Valyns (May 11, 2017)

It depends on the weather, but right now my wrist is 6.25". My cutoff is 42mm diameter and/or 48mm lug to lug. I currently own a Hamilton Pilot Day Date with those exact dimensions, and I can't see myself wearing anything larger than that. My ideal size is 38-41mm with 44-47mm lugs. One of my dream watches is the Pelagos, so I really hope they end up going the same route as the BB58. I'd love a 39mm Pelagos with a thinner case.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

I hope that 39 is the new 40.


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

6.5" and I would say in a very general sense, probably 41mm or less.

Really depends on the watch, and honestly how much it costs. I am much more willing to buy and wear a cheaper watch that doesn't fit quite right.

And sometimes you just say F*&% it, I'm wearing what I want

47mm Seiko Astron


----------



## Major Havoc (Jan 7, 2018)

6 3/8" wrist here. 40mm is about my maximum. Although I have an Orient Howard that according to some sources is a 41mm case. It looks OK on my wrist but that's the largest watch I can pull off. 

I think 35 - 38 mm watches look perfect when I wear them. I have some vintage Hamiltons, Helbros and a 1962 Timex that look to be 33mm or 34mm and those wear just fine.


----------



## Major Havoc (Jan 7, 2018)

6 3/8" wrist here. 40mm is about my maximum. Although I have an Orient Howard that according to some sources is a 41mm case. It looks OK on my wrist but that's the largest watch I can pull off. 

I think 35 - 38 mm watches look perfect when I wear them. I have some vintage Hamiltons, Helbros and a 1962 Timex that look to be 33mm or 34mm and those wear just fine.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Major Havoc said:


> 6 3/8" wrist here. 40mm is about my maximum. Although I have an Orient Howard that according to some sources is a 41mm case. It looks OK on my wrist but that's the largest watch I can pull off.
> 
> I think 35 - 38 mm watches look perfect when I wear them. I have some vintage Hamiltons, Helbros and a 1962 Timex that look to be 33mm or 34mm and those wear just fine.


Where did you get your vintage Hamiltons?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

6.5" flat wrist here. 40mm is the sweet spot, but I can and will go up to 43mm size and 50mm lug-to-lug.

Whether or not I feel I am able to pull it off depends on my mood that day.










Needless to say, the Bathyscaphe's place in my collection is only assured until Blancpain start releasing regular production 40mm Fifty Fathoms models.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

6.5inch Lt wrist. 
My sweet spot is 36-38mm. All of my watches bar two fall in this range. 
I have one 40mm Triple date Speedy and a 42mm Tudor. 
The Tudor is probably too big but I love it so much that I put on “Tudor rose” coloured glasses when I wear it and I feel fine about it


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

6.5 inch flat wrist,my biggest watch is 52mm tuna and my smallest is around 34-36mm










47mm mirror shot


----------



## ThymeKeeper (May 29, 2018)

honestly dial diameter can go up to 43 for me if the lug to lug length isn't too long, more importantly i look for lug to lug length of 49mm max


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I've learned that absolutes don't work for me. And case size isn't as important to me as lug to lug size.

Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

There is actually a positive side to not having as many watches to choose from. Whether your cut off is 38mm or 40mm or whatever, it makes the number of viable choices less overwhelming. I cannot even imagine what I would do if every watch that I really liked was available in a size which would work for me.


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

Lug to lug distance is what i look at. Tried on a longines heritage diver. Liked the watch,but too much over hang.
I have watches with 44mm dia and short lugs no problem.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

I have 6.5" wrists, and my max is 39mm. Some ~40mm looks OK, but I prefer smaller cases.


----------



## scosmoss (Sep 15, 2015)

5.75" and I rock a 42mm PO and a BLNR no problems.
I think I can go to a 44mm for something I really like.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

6.5" wrist here. Lug to lug of anything more than 49mm is an absolute no-go. Diameter-wise, I don't think I've ever come across a watch I'd feel comfortable wearing that's greater than 42mm.


----------



## tnwalker (Jul 7, 2018)

As other have said, I have a 6.5" wrist, and I try to get Lug 2 Lug 48 or less, but I can go to 50mm. I just recently got a Jazzmaster 40mm so the L2L are 50, and I wouldn't go bigger for myself. I think it also depends on if you have flat wrist or round. I have a flat wrist


----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

I have 6 3/8" wrists with about 55mm visible surface. I've come to accept that 38mm with 44mm lug-to-lug is my max but I prefer 34-36mm for most styles.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

My bretherin!

Most wrists in this thread still look quite big to me actually.

6 incher over here. I think around a 38mm case/44mm lug to lug fits my wrist best, but as it happens I just prefer a slightly larger dial. 40 to 42mm is what I like best.

These are my smallest and largest. First is a 38mm case/44mm lug to lug/20mm lug width Esprit from the turn of the century:










It still looks pretty big in the pic to me, but irl I find the dial a little too small personally. Perhaps it's just my eyesight that's getting worse and worse, but hey, who needs new glasses when you can just buy a larger watch, right?

My largest watch is my Casio Protrek PRG-200GB-3:










This one looks kinda ridiculous on my skinny wrists, but I really wanted one and usually only wear it when I'm out in the woods where no one sees me. But I must admit that I'm wearing it less and less nowadays and I might just try to sell it to fund another watch one of these days. It has a 48mm case and measures 54mm from lug to lug.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Deleted.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> My bretherin!
> 
> My largest watch is my Casio Protrek PRG-200GB-3:
> 
> ...


That is crazy big. Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

I think 40mm works for a smaller wrist. Alas mine is 7.5 but the downside is there are numerous vintage watches in the 34-36mm size that I simply can’t wear without looking silly.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

TodaysTime said:


> That is crazy big. Is it comfortable to wear?


It actually is quite comfortable. It's very light thanks to the resin case and comes with a soft nato style strap which feels really nice around the wrist. The downside of the strap is that it makes it sit even more proud of the wrist but it is comfy nevertheless. But it can be a bit cumbersome with a tighter jacket. It's almost impossible to wear inside my leather motorcycle-suit for instance. But it does come with a second larger strap which makes it possible to wear over a coat or jacket so I guess they did put some thought in that.


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a 6.4” wrist. My absolute cut-off is 42mm and 50mm lug-to-lug. I only make exceptions for G-Shocks &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

42 is the largest I am comfortable with generally on a 6.5 inch wrist. I can push as high as 44, but it really depends on the design of the watch. Length of lugs, etc.


----------



## mcdill the pig (Jun 9, 2007)

6.1”. Prefer lug to lug of 42-44mm. Diameter tends to be 34 to 36 as a result. Can even wear a Seiko Mini Turtle as that has 42 mm lug to lug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

Resurrecting this from the grave... I'm curious if style trends are shifting more strongly back to proportionally sized watches now that we're in 2020.

Looking back at some of the photos in this thread makes me laugh... just my opinion of course, but some of these watches are so oversized it's crazy (not to throw anyone under the proverbial bus, but: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/guys-...your-cut-off-size-1613018-3.html#post13346050).

That said, there are also quite a few sensible sizing posts mixed in. I freely admit I'm old and out of touch. I've also got a 6.25 - 6.5" wrist depending on weather and activity. I tend to think the 'it's ok to wear a bigger diver because it's a tool watch, and because it's got a bezel blah blah' argument is a lie we tell ourselves to justify wearing something that looks ridiculous to anyone else. Unless you're in a wetsuit ready to jump off the boat, in which case all is forgiven. But again, just my observation, and by all means, wear whatever you like. Unless we're buddies, I'm never going to say anything.

Anecdotally, a number of people in my office (NYC) wear watches of no particular note. They're all way younger than I am. None of them are more than 38mm.

But when it comes to fit, for me:

40mm is the absolute limit I'll go, 46mm lug to lug (perhaps the one exception being a Seiko Mini Turtle at 42mm, 43mm lug to lug, but I haven't tried one, and at 42mm I think I'd only ever wear it at the beach). I think 39mm would be perfection, but again, it'd have to be sub 46mm lug to lug, and those are perhaps non existent.

On the upside, I get to wear 38mm CW Trident C60's and Rado Captain Cook 37mm. Other upsides:

My watches are light, I can wear them all day and not notice they're on my wrist.
My watches slip under a cuff, regardless of whether they're dress watches or not.
I don't bang my watches on things (well, except my DH, it's a bit tall).
My watches don't attract attention from 15 year olds.
My watches are appropriately proportioned to not just my wrist, but the rest of me.
My watch collection isn't out of control: there aren't enough correctly sized watches being made in sane sizes for my wrist!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

6.5 inch wrist - doesn't matter what the diameter is. The lug to lug should be no greater than 50mm BUT lug to lug can be slightly larger if the lugs curve fairly substantially.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)

Which I guess means no, nothing has changed in 2020


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

My wrist is about 6 1/2" around. I used to think that 36mm-38mm was the sweet spot. Today, if I want watches to look (proportionally) the way average sized watches look on average sized wrists, I have to keep it between 32mm-36mm with max 42mm lug-to-lug. I can push it to 38mm for dive watches as long as they are very slim.


----------



## DantonIzzo (Mar 11, 2016)

My wrist is between 6.4-6.5 inches. My prefer size range is 35-38mm. Largest I will go is 42mm and 50mm lugs-to-lugs. Although I should note that not all 42mm wears the same, as you have to take into account lugs-to-lugs. For example, my Speedy wears smaller than my Red Rose Black Bay, which is 41mm but sits at almost 50mm lugs-to-lugs (compared to Speedy's 42mm and 48mm lugs-to-lugs). In any event, the Speedy and BB are likely the last watches I buy over 40mm.

I also own a 36mm datejust, which is the perfect size for me, and a JLC Reverso Tribute Duo (42.9x25.5mm). My largest watch is my Baume and Mercier Classima Chrono at 42x50mm and it sits at 15mm height (this is the absolutely biggest I will go). Also the B&M was my first luxury watch purchase and I did not yet develop a preference for smaller watches.


----------



## KnightDoughboy (Jun 30, 2015)

6.25 inch wrist here. 36-38mm diameter is my sweet spot along with 45 lug to lug. I can go up to 40mm with 48 lug to lug. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

*Guys with smaller wrists (6"-6.5") - What is your cut off size?*

I have flat 6" wrists, and have worn watches up to 40mm and 48mm lug you lug. I had a mini turtle at one point, with the lug to lug at ~42mm, but the actual watch face seemed too overwhelming for my skinny wrist.

I just didn't like the look, and have since taking a liking to the 34-36mm range. I've settled for the midsize seamaster for now, but when I can, I'm going to try the ~34mm OP or Tudor Prince.

Edit: Midsize Seamaster is ~36mm, for anyone interested.


----------



## Ole Juul (Jan 13, 2020)

I've found 30 mm to be perfect. Small enough to sit well on the wrist, and big enough to read. Unfortunately fashion dictates that manufactures make larger watches so there's not much available that suits my taste. A common HMT would be 35 mm, which is fine, but I've found that the size alone is more a matter preference and the angle of the lugs and the qualities of the strap are more of an issue. For example, I recently found that the old Raketa cases are also 35, but sit really nicely on my small bony wrist.


----------



## DaveMac (Apr 4, 2018)

Glad you resurrected the thread. I've been struggling with deciding between a 39mm Glycine Airman 18 (L2L=47mm) vs. the No. 1 36mm (L2L=44mm). My 6.5 inch wrist would prefer the smaller watch, but it is sold out, whereas the 18 is still available grey market at a decent price. I have been tempted to go with the larger watch but know that I really want the smaller one. If the only size was 39 then I would have no choice and probably go for it, but knowing there is a smaller one out there somewhere makes me pause.

On an unrelated note, I have just ordered a some Nugenix, which promises to increase my wrist size by at least 2 inches!


----------



## statuswan (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a 6" wrist and I'm all over the place. I have watches 35mm-41mm. Lug to lug I prefer under 48mm, but another big factor is case and bracelet material. I have a 41mm titanium case with rubber strap which wears very comfortably. I use to have a black bay eta on steel bracelet, but ended up selling because it hurt my wrist after 3-4 hours. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Above the knee.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Sometimes it depends on the design and style of the watch...
Some watches for example fliegers don't feel right if it is too small
Vintage inspired watches might look better on smaller size
Comfort, lugs, height are also things to consider... Think about Seiko Tuna
I think 6.5" wrist can wear some 40mm+ watches well


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

While my wrist is at 7 inches, I tend to prefer smaller watches myself. Ironically I am wearing a 42mm seamaster diver at the moment. It comes down to lug to lug.

The distance can make a big difference whether or not a watch will be too big or too small. My cutoff is 43mm but I can go 44mm if its shorter lugs. Biggest watch I've owned is 45mm but wears like a 42 due to short lugs.

Guys with smaller wrists that want to wear sports watches I recommend divers around 40mm, chronos around 40mm, and basically any other sports watch at no more than 40mm and no thicker than 14mm. It doesnt matter what watch a person is wearing, wear one that fits the wrist.

I've seen watches that were too small on 8 inch wrists and watches too big on wrists my size and smaller. I think the perfect size for watches is 38-42mm in diameter.


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

6.5 inch wrist here. 38-42mm is my range. But not all 42mm works for me, it depends on the lug to lug. I have the odd watch that is outside my range like the Casio Duro that is 44mm with a 48mm lug to lug. It's at the limit of what I can get away with. I like the Duro so I'll make the exception, but at the same time I've worn it like three times.


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Having owning watches of various sizes. I find dial size diameter makes quite a difference on visual impact on the wrist. While 40mm case with all dial may seem large, a 40mm case with 35mm dial may not look all that bad.

My favourite proportioned watch is the Beijing Zufeng. 38mm case, 34mm dial, 9mm thickness and 44mm lug to lug (IIRC). 

At a Rolex AD, I tried the OP34/36/39. I wanted the olive dial OP34 but, found it a tad small but still acceptable. The OP39 in rhodium dial is a tad too big but, again within acceptable limits. The OP36, I think for my 6.5" wrist the most balanced and ease of reading.


----------



## sixpiecepublishing (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine is 42mm. I've worn a 45mm and it looks a bit silly.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

My wrist comes in at 6.5". 
I like to wear a 38-40mm case diameter, but I can do 41-42mm if the lug-to-lug length is <48mm. I think lug-to-lug length is the most critical dimension for a propper fit.


----------



## LastActionJoe (Jul 19, 2017)

6.5" wrist checking in..

I really love the capability of dive watches with the screw-down crowns and water resistance; I recently sold a Steinhart ocean one 39 (which is a stellar watch, and will be missed) because it still seemed too big on the wrist. Every time I looked at it I would adjust it on my wrist and it never did feel quite right size-wise. I believe those come in at 47mm Lug to lug, and it was just about at the edges of my wrist. If I'm wearing a watch I want the lug to lug dimension to sit "inside" the wrist, so when looking down straight down I can actually see the bracelet and it's not _waterfalling_ over the edges of my wrist so to speak.

*e.g.* What it _should_ look like..









*vs*

Small guy sticks

















So you can go vintage (which has become rather cost prohibitive as of late) or "women's" (which has even less options) therefor it's really slim pickings for watches that meet those fit requirements.

Messing around with sizing options I recently picked up a ladies Invicta "pro-diver" that comes in at 34mm case diameter, 16mm lug width, about 44-45mm lug to lug with no screw down crown, a janky quartz movement, and questionable water resistance.
It is a small watch, I could do with a slightly larger case size, maybe 35-37mm. Lug to lug seems pretty good, though I cant use the bracelet it came with because the screws are so dang small I cannot remove any links.

Other than that one of my daily drivers for the past four years has been my Marathon tsar medium, coming in at 36mm the size is definitely nice, although it wears a bit chunky.

For those of us who love the 16610 aesthetic and have tiny man limbs, what other options do we have?


----------



## jordan05 (Jan 11, 2020)

I think it depends on the watch and how it fits. My wrist is closer to 6 than 6.25 and my 40mm Raven Trekker fits great. I’m eyeing a Monta Oceanking too, but that’s probably my limit.


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Like you, I also had a version of Steinhart 39, and felt that the proportions didn’t seem right on my 6” wrist. I really enjoyed the Explorer dial on my 39.

After years of different watches, I’ve finally settled on 36mm as the ideal size for my wrist, with the midsize Seamaster (2551.80). The overall dimensions are basically the same as the Marathon Medium (which I also have), but the Omega is much thinner.

I know it’s not really the Submariner style you’re looking for. If you can find a place to try it on, I highly recommend the 2551.80, or the 2252.50. They also come in quartz varieties.

If you must have the Sub style, I think the best bet would be the Tudor Submariner midsize (75090). Good luck on your search.


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

6 inch wrist, I can't wear anything above 40mm, dive watches are a problem as they usually "wear big" and are thicker/taller

this fits me perfectly. SARB033 (not my photo)


----------



## isrelative (Dec 13, 2019)

I have 6.25” wrists and I feel like 39.5mm is the biggest I can go. There are some exceptions though - I had a Nomos Tangomat that was only 38.5mm but had ENORMOUS lugs and that looked silly on my wrist...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

40mm case size is the limit for my 6.4" wrist although I would make an exception for a 42mm Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch, but I already own a 38.6mm 60th Anniversary Speedy. The real limiting factor for me is a lug-to-lug measurement less than 48mm.


----------



## Ike13lol (Nov 13, 2017)

6.75 and 40mm is about the most I feel comfy wearing


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

6.5" wrist.

I think it depends on the type of watch...

If it's a dress watch, I would be willing to go as small as 32mm and definitely no bigger than 38.
Also if it's square shape, I think I can go as small as 27x27 or so (I am referring to Tiffany Square here ).

If it's a sports watch, I would be ok with 34 to 40mm.

Now if it's a Panerai, I would probably make an exception, but I am rather partial to 40mm Radiomirs like Pam 062 or 103.


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

For a 5.75 inch wrist, for a dress piece I would prefer a diameter of between 35mm to 38mm. For all others, it depends upon the look I'm going for, whether understated and low profile or aggressive with a prominent wrist presence, and max diameter here would be 43mm.

However all the above must meet one important criteria which is the lug-to-lug should be within the wrist width and never overhang


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

*Re: Guys with smaller wrists (6"-6.5") - What is your cut off size?*

15.5cm/6in wrist here. Case diameter hardly matters (by itself, it helps narrow the field)

Dial diameter should be under 35mm, lug to lug length under 45mm, and thickness under 12mm. Combine these 3 criteria and I don't think you can't find I watch I'd be uncomfortable with, size wise at least.

Most of the time these dimensions are impossible to find so I have to rely on good old paint to measure from the photos.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rho Aiasr (Oct 28, 2021)

With a 6 inch wrist and a preference for smaller watches my lug to lug limit is 44mm. But for other measuremesnt, I learned that I really have to try the watch on to determine if it's a good fit. I've had 38mm dials with short lugs that looked rediculous on my wrist (all dial), and I've had 40-42 mm watches that wore just fine. Generally speaking though, my preference is for 36mm and 42mm lugs (yeah my options really suck).


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

I have 6.25" wrists. I used to think 42mm was my max, but its 40mm. Ideally, I want to be in the 36-38mm club but have worn watches as small as 34mm. Depending on the case design, 36-38mm really is king IMO.


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

41mm for my 6.5in wrist. The one exceptoin to this is my Casio G-Shock but that's generally worn under extreme conditions. Ideally 40mm is my max; it depends somewhat on how much I like the watch.


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

6.5 inch wrist - I prefer 38mm-40mm generally, though it's really the lug to lug measurement that matters. For that I prefer 48mm or less.


----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

Just over 6.5” wrist here. Largest watch I own is a Damasko DC67 at 42mm, 50mm lug to lug. That’s as large as I could conceivably go. Own several watches that are 39-40mm which is my sweet spot.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

IMHO it’s not only the circumference of one’s wrist that matters but also the configuration. 








I have a rather flat wrist that is 6.5” where I wear my watches that measures ~51mm across. It’s not just the case diameter that’s important but primarily the lug to lug measurement so that the lugs don’t extend beyond the confines of my radius and ulna. Hence relative short lugs with slight curvature are preferable over long straight lugs. 

One’s personal preference is paramount. Mine is 36mm to 42mm. 34mm watches are too small for my preference. 

















This is a Sinn 836 with a case diameter of 43mm and lug to lug measurement of 49.7mm that fits within the confines of my wrist. Any perception to the contrary is the result of parallax error. 









The 42mm PAM 574 fits just fine for me. I am able to wear a 44mm PAM Luminor that’s supposed to fit big. 









However my sweet spot is this 39mm Explorer I Mk2 that’s probably my all time favorite watch. 









RGM 151-PR that is 38.5mm but somewhat longish lugs that are gently curved. 

Those are just my personal preferences but am of the strong opinion that one should wear what one likes and disregard the impressions of others.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

I have 6.2-in wrist and I generally like 32-38mm for dress/formal/business watches, 38-40mm for sports/edc, 40-42 for diver etc. I like lug to lug upto 46 most of the time. 

There are exceptions. I love the Seiko sumo as well as the alpina Alpiner and original Startimer all of which are 44mm and 52mm L2L. 

I am okay to make exceptions for divers and fliegers but not dress/formal/business. 

Many times, even apart from the L2L spec, design matters as well as what I am wearing it on. I find the exceptions I listed wear very well on nato and flat profile leather straps rather than the original bracelets, for example. 

I leave watches on the original bracelet if they are fully articulating. 

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------

